# 20 gallon - Fishy friends for female betta?



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a 20 gallon long and 1 female betta in it along with some ghost shrimp and I keep it heated at 78 F.
I'm working on getting it heavily planted (Planted tanks look so pretty, don't they?)
What other fish could I add in there?
Could I just have alot of female bettas and some shrimp? If so, how many female bettas?

What other fish could I add that aren't fin nippers?

Also, would snails be okay to mix in here? Or Cory's? I've heard of Otocinclus, would this be okay?
I want something that will help clean the tank 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you do want to start a sorority, make sure you do plenty of research first.  Make it heavily planted, then put some more plants in. And them some more. Heavy planting is the key to success. Have spare tanks standing by in case it goes wrong. Cup all your girls, including the one you currently have, and re-arrange the tank before adding them. 

If you'd prefer to do just a normal community tank, you have quite a few options in a 20 gallon, especially with a female. Here are some ideas:
- tetras: cardinal, neon, glowlight, green or gold neon, ember, rummynose, pristella, lemon, penguin. 
- guppies (a bit hit and miss)
- Endlers livebearers (the males are very peaceful)
- platies
- loaches: kuhli or pakistani/botia/chain/reticulated (all the same name for one loach)
- cories
- bristlenose pleco
- otos (beware, they are quite sensitive, so be prepared to lose at least half of all the ones you buy)

These are just some of the more common options. Things to stay away from are goldfish, cichlids (this includes angelfish), gouramis and nippy fish like serpae tetras and tiger barbs. 

In my sorority tank I have cories, ember tetras and Endlers Livebearers and everyone gets along brilliantly, so I can recommend those breeds from experience.


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you soo much. I'm really looking into a sorority. I just love bettas. 
And I already have 3 extra tanks in case some don't get long. But hopefully they will.
I've been searching online for some more plants. Theres only 1 petstore within 75 miles from my house (I live far away from town) that has live plants, and they usually are halfway dead.
So, do you know any websites I can buy some decent plants too?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not going to be much help in that department as I live in Australia, so I'd only buy from Aussie sites.  

If you can't get hold of live plants, silk ones will do in the interim.  You sound much more prepared than I was when I started my sorority!


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

It's okay, thanks for your help 

Haha thanks


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

I've used this site to buy plants http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ The prices are reasonable, shipping was quick, and the plants looked great when I got them. I also got more than I ordered. I ordered one banana lily, one anubais, and one bunch of pennywort but ended up with an additional banana lily and an extra bunch of pennywort. I highly recommend them.


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

hedgehog said:


> I've used this site to buy plants planted aquariums Central, live aquarium plants The prices are reasonable, shipping was quick, and the plants looked great when I got them. I also got more than I ordered. I ordered one banana lily, one anubais, and one bunch of pennywort but ended up with an additional banana lily and an extra bunch of pennywort. I highly recommend them.


I checked out their website and I love them! Most of their prices are much lower than the other prices I found online. I ordered 4 plants.  Thank you so much! I'm definitely bookmarking that store, thank you!


----------

